# DIY robust bird feeder



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Resistant a Vulture


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought at the end of the video you were going to throw the bird feeder with your sling . You're always using different kinds of ammo so ....


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Excellent gift, and excellent idea. . . cause and effect spotless


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you Treefork and Peter!

The bird feeder is difficult to apply to a weapon


----------

